# Exchange-Server mit SMTP



## Dommas (4. August 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe ein ziemlich mühsames Problem bei uns in der Firma.  Wir sind eine Kleinfirma mit 17 Mitarbeitern und ich wurde mit der Aufgabe betraut, einen neuen Server aufzusetzen, auf dem Exchange läuft.
Wir hatten vorher schon einen Exchange-Server, welcher der internen Mailverkehr regelte. Zusätzlich haben wir eine Internet-Domain registriert und einen Web/Email-Hoster, der für uns den externen Mailverkehr regelt. Somit hat jeder User zwei Email-Konten im Mailprogramm, ein Exchange-Konto und ein POP3-Konto.

Nun, nach der Migration gibt es ein Problem. Als Standard-Konto ist das Exchangekonto definiert, welches ja den internen Mailverkehr regeln soll. Nun haben unsere Leute aber Mails an andere Domains gesendet (@post.ch z.B.) und diese Mails wurden statt über das POP3-Konto leider via Exchange gesendet. Die Folge war, dass sie in einer Warteschlange auf dem Exchange-Server hängen blieben.

Könnt Ihr mir sagen, wie ich das ganze konfigurieren muss, damit entweder:

- Outlook automatisch erkennt, dass ein externes Mail gesendet wurde und das POP3-Konto verwendet

- oder damit der Exchange-Server auch fähig ist, Mails via SMTP nach draussen zu senden?

Das POP3-Konto würde dann nur noch als Empfangs-Konto benutzt, schlussendlich könnte man ja den Exchange so konfigurieren dass er auch mit POP3 die Mails auf die Firmen-Domäne einfängt.

Was muss ich genau tun? Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter. Ich habe bereits via Assistent im Exchange einen virtuellen SMTP-Server eingerichtet, aber die Mails gelangen nicht nach draussen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, bei Fragen kann ich gerne weitere Auskünfte geben.

Thomas

PS: Wir arbeiten mit Windows 2003 und Exchange 2003.


----------

